# Moving to Salt Lake



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be moving to the Salt Lake area in approx. a month, I was hoping to get some recommendations on areas to live for road riding out my front door. I hear the Cottonwood area is nice but not sure about anything else. 

I'll be working in Sandy, and not to worried about commute time as I'll be working a later shift - no traffic at that time typically. Would like to be near a social area if that's possible. All the apartments Ive been able to find are more towards downtown SLC, is there anyway to get to good riding from there? I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## DigitalIbis (Mar 23, 2010)

You should buy my house:

http://www.utahrealestate.com/repor...ort/detailed/listno/1022231/scroll_to/1022231

LOL! Actually, the Mill Creek area has been perfect for road and mountain biking, and you can ride either bike right out the door. Singletrack is about a mile (up in Millcreek canyon), and you have numerous options for road riding (pick a canyon, or ride Wasatch all the way down through Draper, up and over Sun Crest...). Being right near the junction of I-80 and 215, right in front of Parleys Canyon, gives you easy commuting access for work, but also super easy access to get to the airport, downtown, Park City, Big and Little Cottonwood, etc. Close to grocery stores (walking distance) and close to some some good food (Cafe Rio, Porcupine Pub). Huge two car garage with a large, enclosed workshop in the back half (perfect private bike/ski workshop). 

- Justin

I was sort of joking when I started this reply, but if you are an outdoor enthusiast (cycling, hiking, skiing, etc..), my house really is at the epicenter.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

Appreciate the info, just trying to get some ideas on locations to live. But I do have to give you credit for putting a picture with your bikes in the real estate ad. Best of luck.


----------



## DesertDoc (Apr 23, 2009)

*East Bench Locations*

I live in east Sandy and the riding is great. The closest MTB trail is about 4 blocks frm the house and I commute to work on Wasatch almost daily on the road bike.

Right now is a great time to look for home and condo rentals around the Big and Little Cottonwood canyons. Many homes and condos here are used as seasonal rentals for skiers and then rent for a lot less during the rest of the year.

I know right in my neighborhood there are several homes for rent in the $1,200 to $1,500 price range. Not sure what you are looking for, but the location is awesome.

Happy to share some more info or provide links to some local resources. 

One thing I would recommend for sure is our local classifieds site:

KSL.com

Click on the classifieds link and then scroll down to homes for rent. Enter Midvale, Sandy and Cottonwood Heights as search parameters and check out a few of the current options. There is a link for apartment rentals as well. Several of the apartment complexes right along the I-15 corridor in Draper offer easy access to road and trail riding.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## boonetahoe (Jul 4, 2011)

Sandy is a great place for road bikers. But the quintessential SLC ride is up Immigration Canyon. So anything in the Harvard Yale/University of Utah area would fit.


----------

